# How to repair mobile home roof?



## worksmarter (Sep 18, 2017)

We've got a roof on the extra room/patio of the mobile home, and the roof is different on that room than the rest of the trailer, and it leaks. The roof looks to be wood (maybe plywood or press board) with tar paper on top, and nothing else!

The roof leaks a bit where the wall and ceiling meet. I was gonna use Kool Seal White Elastomeric Roof Coating as a temporary fix for the leak, but I also want to cover the roof with something better than tar paper for more long term!

What's the best way to cover this small roof, do it myself?


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 18, 2017)

Your roof could be made with OSB (Oriented Strand Board) made of larger wood chips glued together.  Particle board is made of sawdust size particles and glued together. It is unlikely it was made with particle board.  

Since it appears to be a nearly flat roof, a membrane roof would be your best bet.  It is essentially a giant piece PVC that is glued down to a clean roof substrate.









You could also look at this:  http://www.gaf.com/Roofing/Residential/Products/Low_Slope_Membrane/Liberty


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 18, 2017)

GAF Liberty is a much easier diy install. PVC requires heat welding seams and penetrations and is not a diy project.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 18, 2017)

The pvc is similar to what we use for decking cover. It is not diy friendly,


----------



## Snoonyb (Sep 18, 2017)

You can also, from a mobile home roofer, purchase a role of textured aluminum roofing and flashings. It's not a glue down product except at the flashings.

Basic tools, hammer, snips, screwdriver bit, caulking, caulking gun and a drill motor.


----------



## worksmarter (Sep 18, 2017)

Must I remove the black paper whatever it may be, or install Liberty over the black stuff?


----------



## joecaption (Sep 18, 2017)

By now for sure there's rotten sheathing whatever it is that on there with all the gaps and cracks, and that drip edge installed completely wrong.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 26, 2017)

After you install the flashings and insulation should you choose, depending upon the size, you may need some help getting the roll on the roof.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 26, 2017)

Sparky617 said:


> Your roof could be made with OSB (Oriented Strand Board) made of larger wood chips glued together.  Particle board is made of sawdust size particles and glued together. It is unlikely it was made with particle board.
> 
> Since it appears to be a nearly flat roof, a membrane roof would be your best bet.  It is essentially a giant piece PVC that is glued down to a clean roof substrate.
> 
> ...



This is what we use for solid surface decks and the thicker stuff is rated for roofing.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x2zWoxJRk4[/ame]


----------



## Donjon99 (Nov 18, 2017)

I would do a metal roof.   it last so much longer then anything else


----------

